# Nag Champa FO



## Heika (Nov 23, 2017)

After avoiding this scent for as long as I could, I am finally caving to the many requests I have gotten for it. Any suggestions on a good one with a low vanillin content? Oh, and phthalate free.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Nov 23, 2017)

https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/nag-champa-fragrance-oil here you go, I haven't tried it out, but its a very good company, and I've had other fragrances from them, and it fits your criteria


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 23, 2017)

As much as I really do not like WSP, I find their Nag Champa to be the best I have found


----------



## Heika (Nov 23, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> As much as I really do not like WSP, I find their Nag Champa to be the best I have found



I am not a huge fan of WSP either, but there are some things that I find at a better price there than anywhere else. Thank you for the recommendation, I will pick up a bottle. And, lock the resulting soap in the garage, where I don't have to smell it. It can take the spot right next to the pine tar soap.


----------



## KellySoapCo (Nov 23, 2017)

aw man you gotta like nag champa


----------



## Heika (Nov 23, 2017)

KellySoapCo said:


> aw man you gotta like nag champa



No. I refuse! :sick:

I have always remained really vague about whether I will make it or not. One customer has been pestering me for a while about it in particular. And, one of the shops in town asked me about some a few days ago, too. So.. ugh.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 23, 2017)

I agree with Carolyn, WSP has the BEST nag champa!


----------



## osso (Nov 23, 2017)

I like brambleberry's


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 23, 2017)

Brambleberry's always turned a funky pinkish color which I hated and was not to crazy about their Nag. Not that is was bad but not good enough to put up with the funky color.


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 15, 2017)

This thread hits home for me!  Even though Nag Champa is popular my husband refuses to sell it, he can't stand it.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Dec 25, 2017)

Pure Fragrance Oils has an awesome Nag Champa.  I think it's better than Brambleberry's - not sure how it stacks up against WSP but I highly recommend it!


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Jan 22, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> Pure Fragrance Oils has an awesome Nag Champa.  I think it's better than Brambleberry's - not sure how it stacks up against WSP but I highly recommend it!



Is that a company. Couldn't find it on the search engine.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 22, 2018)

bountifulsoaps said:


> Is that a company. Couldn't find it on the search engine.


 
http://purefragranceoils.com/


----------



## sethkaylyn (Jun 25, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> http://purefragranceoils.com/



Hi dixie 
I love OMH from Pure Fragrance oils and would like to know before I order if there are any other oils that you may have tried from this company? I don’t see many post about them.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jun 26, 2018)

I get my OMH from Sweet Cakes but might have to try a sample from Pure Fragrance Oils - thanks!  Some others that I use and highly recommend are Sunwashed Linen, Stress Relief and Dragon's Blood.  Stress Relief is a bit finicky so I advise soaping at low temps, don't discount your water AND make sure to add a little bit of your warmed oil to the fo before adding it to your soap batter, otherwise it will rice on you.


----------



## Bann51 (Jun 26, 2018)

I made Nag Champa from WSSP and it gave me a funky brown. I put in other colors with it and they looked funky too. I loved the smell but didn't not sell it. Maybe next time I'll use darker colors.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Jun 26, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> I get my OMH from Sweet Cakes but might have to try a sample from Pure Fragrance Oils - thanks!  Some others that I use and highly recommend are Sunwashed Linen, Stress Relief and Dragon's Blood.  Stress Relief is a bit finicky so I advise soaping at low temps, don't discount your water AND make sure to add a little bit of your warmed oil to the fo before adding it to your soap batter, otherwise it will rice on you.


Thanks for the tip! Didn’t know about that one ;-)


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 26, 2018)

WSP's Nag Champa is the only Nag I use and is the best I have found. It soaps well, discolors to a light to med brn which is workable with bright colors. Pure Fragrance Oils Dragon Blood is the closest there is to mine, but it discolors to a very dark brown. Nag and DB are fantastic mixed, which I found out after a member here mentioned using them mixed mix. Before using either fragrance pour off what you want for colors before adding the fragrances


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 26, 2018)

Entries from the SMF Fragrance Oil Review. If you see a simple "yes/no" answer, the first is whether the FO accelerates and the second is whether it discolors.

Wholesale Supplies Plus Nag Champa 
Woodsy, herbal 
Sticks very well 
Accelerates? no 
Discolors? Y 
Very close to incense. Sticks very well. Ordered more. CP 
joellcox 

Wholesale Supplies Plus Nag Champa 
spicy, musk 
Strong. Sticks really well 
Accel: N 
Disc: Y; dark beige 
This soaps wonderfully, but it does discolor. The scent is strong, complex and sticks really well! I use this a lot. Not sure about people having issues, as of 10/4/16 it still has sticking power every time I use it.. CP 
mechanolatry 

Wholesale Supplies Plus Nag Champa 
Warm, incensy, unisex 
Sticks like glue 
Accel: N, easy to work with 
Disc: Y 
Dead on to the incense. I like Nag Champas, have tried a lot of them, and this is my favorite. Great scent, sticks like glue. Recent reviews seen elsewhere say that it recent batches are not sticking as well though (recipe reformulation?) Hope this is not true. CP, MP 
not_ally 

Southern Garden Scents (now merged w Pure Fragrance Oils) Nag Champa 
earthy 
Accel: low temps ? 
Disc: i colored brown 
Wonderful Right on Scent CP 
cwarren 

Peak Fragrance Nag Champa 
Accel: no
have received requests if you like Nag it's great cp 
loveit_latherit 

Peak Fragrance nag champa 
unisex 
Accel: no 
Disc: BIG TIME 
very nice nag, not overpowering..soft and I agree with loveit. 1 oz ppo cp needs vanilla stabilizer 
scouter139 

Nurture Soap Supplies Nag Champa 
incense 
0.8 oz ppo (5%) 
Accel: no 
Disc: Unknown, colored batter 
Used .8 ppo. Had plenty of time for a nine bar peacock (with the entire slab being poured via squirt bottles). I don't have another supplier's Nag to compare it to, but it smells like just like dusty incense from a headshop. Not that that is a bad thing... I'm not IN LOVE with it, but all my kids and their boyfriends claimed bars as soon as they came out of the mold. Very surprising since "hippyish" is not what they normally go for CP 
snappyllama 

Nature's Garden Nag Champa 
warm 
no 
light tan 
stronger than peak's nag 1 oz ppo..still strong after 6 months cp 
scouter139 

Fragrance Buddy Nag Champa 
powdery & earthy 
no 
no 
doesn't smell like the incense but like it much better than the NDA version CP 
doriettefarm 

Fragrance Buddy Nag Champa 
No 
not sure yet 
Smells like cross of F&M and patchouli CP
nsmar4211 

Fragrance Buddy Nag Champa 
Incense 
Very light 
no 
no 
Very light, doesn't remind me of Nag Champa CP 
Oliveoil2 

Bramble Berry Nag Champa 
Earthy, spicey, woodsy 
I like it better OOB 
2 months, still sticking well 
no 
In soap the smell of anise really comes out. I liked it better OOB. But it's still pretty good soaped. CP 
dixiedragon 

Bramble Berry Nag Champa 
Unisex Warm 
Smelled medicinal to me 
n/a Colored 
Did not like this, smelled medicinal to me. Really like the scent of NC, my favorite is WSP's, much better and truer than this version. mp 
not_ally


----------



## amd (Jun 26, 2018)

I third WSP Nag Champa. I did have something weird happen with my batches, trying to get around the discoloring I used Vanilla Stabilizer. The first batch I used WSP CP stabilizer, and it turned dark dark brown and is weeping a brown liquid. I made a second batch with BCN's CP stabilizer, same dang thing happened. My next batch I will go back to adding TD to my lye water, I use a bright teal, yellow, orange and brown in my design, with the end result only a light "dusting" of discoloration (not sure how to describe it, but the colors stay intact with a muted effect). Moral of the story: don't use VS with WSP Nag Champa.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jun 27, 2018)

Pure Fragrance Oil's Nag discolors to a medium beige.  Why not just embrace the color?  My customers are only interested in the fragrance and could probably care less what color it is.... as long as it doesn't leave colored soap on their tub.


----------



## amd (Jun 27, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> Pure Fragrance Oil's Nag discolors to a medium beige.  Why not just embrace the color?  My customers are only interested in the fragrance and could probably care less what color it is.... as long as it doesn't leave colored soap on their tub.



Some customers won't buy brown soap because it looks like a brick of poop. One of my sisters is that way too, even if she loves the scent she won't buy it.


----------



## jens7lil1s (Sep 8, 2018)

Heika said:


> After avoiding this scent for as long as I could, I am finally caving to the many requests I have gotten for it. Any suggestions on a good one with a low vanillin content? Oh, and phthalate free.



I’m not a Nag Champa fan but customers are.  The best one I’ve found and it’s still clinging to my soap a year after making it is the one from New Directions Aromatics. And it actually smells fabulous.


----------



## Relle (Sep 8, 2018)

jens7lil1s said:


> I’m not a Nag Champa fan but customers are.  The best one I’ve found and it’s still clinging to my soap a year after making it is the one from New Directions Aromatics. And it actually smells fabulous.


If you are replying to Heika, she hasn't been in here in 7 months. This thread is from November 2017.


----------

